# Special Effects In Movies



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2002/SHOWBIZ/Movies/08/31/venice.deneuve/index.html

I tend to agree with Ms. Deneuve. Most of the special effects I see in movies now are obvious and I feel they, in large part, don't add much value to film.

Thoughts?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Jackie Chan was being interviewed on WEEI (flagship AM station of the Boston Red Sox and all around great sports radio talk) the other night during the MLB broadcast since he was in town promoting The Tuxedo and he made several references to not really being all that impressed with the way hollywood likes to opt for special effects over the genuine real stunt work. Not surprising since he's always insisted on doing all his own stunts, but he did say that either The Tuxedo, Shanghai Nights, or his next film had a bit of both in it which was a first for him. I didn't know he had houses in Los Angeles and Australia. His broken english is still in need of some work as the broadcasters had to really dumb down the questions for him to get him to understand them!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

unfortunately, the only real special effects you're going to see in films today is genuinely good acting...


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Can't knock him on his English as my Mandarin and Cantonese isn't so hot.....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

An interesting review of a recent "special effects" flick:
http://www.intuitor.com/moviephysics/swordfish.html

I actually thought the movie it self was fairly good, but enjoy seeing "thinking" reviews like these.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.intuitor.com/moviephysics/swordfish.html

"We can't figure out why they wanted to withdraw their money in the first place. It had supposedly grown from $400 million to $9.5 billion in 15 years. This works out to around 23.5% compounded interest per year. Why not just figure out a way to live off the $2.23 billion a year in interest."

LOL!


----------

